# LPG Tanks



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 
Could anybody tell me where i could buy another lpg tank, as i need to increase my capacity, we already have a 160l, and would like to purchase a 100l, and fit it myself.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jim

Try eBay .. here is an example .

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LPG-autogas-9...632312990QQcategoryZ36631QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

